# 10 year old CAAD5



## vrqNate (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm rebuilding my 2002 R600, CAAD5 for the first time in 10 years. It's earned it.










It's getting new brakes, crankset, derailleurs, wheelset, etc... The only thing original on it will be the frame and fork. 

When I'm finished it will have:

FSA Compact Bars
SRAM Force Brifters
SRAM Red Crankset, with ceramic BB
SRAM Force Rear Derailleur
SRAM Red Front Derailleur (old one, not good, but I got it practically for free)
Ciamillo Zero Gravity Brakes
Bontrager XXX Carbon seat post

Thinking of Neuvation wheels. 

It will be an eclectic bike, put together with lots of random stuff I've picked up used from friends who are upgrading and ebay.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool, what are "brifters"? I dont see them so the ShRAM site.


----------



## vrqNate (Aug 25, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Cool, what are "brifters"? I dont see them so the ShRAM site.


Oh, sorry. That's short for brake levers and shifters. Don't know where I came up with that, probably saw it on a forum somewhere.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

I dumped some coin into my old CAAD3, it's got a seriously new lease on life...love it.

People will tell you your an idiot.


----------



## vrqNate (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally finished this re-build. I'm happy with it for the most part.

The cables under the bar-tap are a little weird for me. I can feel them bulge out to the side before they drop down under the bars.

It's still a "heavy" bike by modern standards... 18.8lbs according to my bathroom scale, but it used to be 22+lbs, so not a bad change.


----------



## vrqNate (Aug 25, 2011)

Does 18.8lbs seem heavy to anyone considering the components I have on this thing?

I weighed everything individually on a gram scale before assembled says it should be 16.5lbs. Trying to figure out where that extra weight came from. I literally weighed everything before I put it on the bike and have it in a spreadsheet. 

Maybe standing on a scale while holding the bike and then subtracting my weight isn't as accurate?


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Congratulations on a good build for the CAAD5. I have a CAAD5 too and I love the ride.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

looks very cool. I try not to wig on the weight by any means. Mine with 1700 gram wheels (sans 600 grams for the tubular tires) comes in under 18. Honestly, I ride it with either that or a wheel set that weighs 1600 grams with tires and can't tell a bit of difference.


----------



## EuroSVT (Sep 15, 2011)

vrqNate, that's a sweet colorway on the frame


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope my CAAD10 can be that awesomeized after a 10 year refresh. But honestly, I don't think the BBQ will look as cool as your upgraded yellow frame.


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

wow, that bike is hot - nice job on giving her a refresh!


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

you done GOOD son!

holding the bike while on the b-room scale really won't work out for ya. It should, but it rarely works out.

Did you include tires and tubes on the spread sheet?


----------



## vrqNate (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments! 

I re-weighed it using a more accurate method, comes in at 16.6 lbs fully assembled. Not that it really matters, but I live in a very hilly area.

Now, need to get out and ride off all that pie.


----------



## fourgasm (Jan 24, 2012)

looks nice


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

yellow 'Dale


----------

